# Breast Tenderness



## beaddiva (Jun 19, 2015)

Does anyone else suffer with breast tenderness. Reminds me a bit of PMS pain but worse and doesn't seem to go away. I think the intensity changes with my cycle. My breast are also heavy Nd fibrocystic. Mammogram and ultra sounds normal.

Recently diagnosed with a 3 cm no noduke that is benign. Doctors have not run a full thyroid panel but I have requested it recently. They seem hesitant. My newbie post is here http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/12211-found-a-nodule-on-my-thyroid/

Thanks


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My breasts (also fibrocystic like yours) have been tender for many years, especially right before and during my period. I am now on Depo Provera shots (because after my thyroid removal, I was having a period every 16 to 20 days, and I just plain got sick of it) so I am period-free for as long as I keep doing the Depo shots. My breasts are no longer tender because I no longer have cycles. It's a beautiful thing.


----------

